# Steering wheel pops off while driving



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Fun for kids of all ages!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100305...zZWMDeW5fdG9wX3N0b3J5BHNsawNtYW5va2FmdGVyc3Q-


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They just don't build 1978 Buicks the way they used to. And I'm glad no "baby cows" were harmed

Wouldn't that be a major panic moment if that happened, though?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I used to drive a '78 Buick!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Goodness, JT, that makes you sound almost archaic!:googly:


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

That was a option for the 78's ....along with brakes


----------

